# Anyone have an image from a Toshiba RS-TX60?



## chillout24 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am trying to copy from my dying 160gb original hard drive to a 320gb one, but copying fails at partition 10 as well as restoring from the copy I made.

I know they supposedly have the the RS-TX60 images at Instant Cake for $19.99, but I have read about how those images often don't work particularly in the RS-TX60. Does anyone have this image that they could send me so I can test it. If it does actually work I promise I will send you $20 via paypal but I don't want to waste money especially if it doesn't work.

Or if anyone owns a RS-TX60, could you please download MFSLive here: http://www.mfslive.org/ and create a backup and send/host it for me? Again I will pay $20 to whoever can give me a working image.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

You've heard wrong, I have that kit and it's a piece of....... cake.



chillout24 said:


> I know they supposedly have the the RS-TX60 images at Instant Cake for $19.99, but I have read about how those images often don't work particularly in the RS-TX60.


----------



## chillout24 (Jan 13, 2009)

I actually paid the $19.99 and downloaded it...and it did not work. In fact it's even worse than before because it used to get to the guided setup, and now it just power cycles without even getting to the "Almost there" part of bootup. Totally wasted money...too bad no one here can make an image that is actually compatible with the RS-TX60, because the Instant Cake is not. I have the same issues and have tried all the same things that Raj mentioned here (he says "TS-TX60" but means RS-TX60 as there is no such thing as a TS-TX60):

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3677

and I have not read any posts in all my searching that show that the Instant Cake actually works with the RS-TX60. I don't know if the problem is that Instant Cake has the same software for the RS-TX20 as the RS-TX60 but all I know is whatever they have is not even close to compatible with the RS-TX60. I posted on the Instant Cake forums about how it doesn't work, but of course your posts have to be approved by a moderator and they would not approve a post that claims their product does not work.

So if anyone has a Toshiba RS-TX60 and is thinking about buying Instant Cake for it, do not unless you want to waste 20 bucks and make a coaster out of a CD-R. Instant cake people, if you read this please find an actual RS-TX60 to test with and make sure your image works with it properly, and get back to me once you get that to happen.

Here is the post by Raj I am talking about:

12-30-2008, 08:13 PM
Raj Raj is offline
Junior Member

Join Date: Dec 2008
Posts: 2
Raj is on a distinguished road
Instant Cake image failing on Toshiba TS-TX60 - Power Cycling
I'm new to the Tivo Scene. Any advice would be welcome as I've imaged a brand new HD and the unit is still power cycling with the welcome screen.

Model : Toshiba RS-TX60 . Series 2.

I have tried the following.

1. Original image failed HD check using Maxor utils. Do not know if the unit failed due to a combination of problems.... as two lights were on the machine for a while before I checked.
2. new drive low level formatted and checked with Maxtor Utilities subsequent to the reimaged hard drive being installed the first time and failing.
Drive check passed and the imaging has been tried with another HD 120GB as well at the new one with is exactly the same size as original Maxtor 160GB
3. tried the trick with holding the eject button whilst powering up to eject and there is no dvd in the dvd drive.
4. Tried booting with new image with no dvd connected to the board.
5. Tried reseating power cables after removing the dvd unit from the the motherboard.
6. Tried swapping out the IDE cables on both units, ie the HD and the DVDRW , with new ones.
7. Image has been rebuilt on HD using two different pc's first a Duron machine and latest one an old IBM PIII Machine to avoid problems that have been attributed to image creation failure due to AMD chipsets.
8. Tried downloading Instant Cake - 565 version again and reburning on another dvd drive.

have not been able to go to kickstart no matter what I do as the unit consistently stuck on two yellow lights as soon as it's connected to power.

WELCOME display used to show on LED FRONT Panel when booting from original drive but now does not come up with imaged units. .

Power supply seems ok.

Two points to note. -

1. Only thing wierd is that the component out connection shows no image on TV but composite outs connection does.
2. never connected to Tivo after first startup so probably on original firmware version. (NOT SURE IF INSTANT CAKE image would fail due to this)

waiting for helpful input from LOU or anyone on this Forum... thank you.

Raj.
Last edited by Raj : 12-30-2008 at 08:30 PM.


----------



## chillout24 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok I take back my previous posts, I took the advice of another user on the DVRupgrade official Instant Cake forum and tried downloading the software again, and now the download was about 210mb while the previous one was only 168mb. I re-burned the image and after a slight disappointment when I thought it still didn't work because I forgot to switch the jumper on the hard drive back from master (which I set it at to write the Instant Cake) to CS (Cable Select) now it works perfectly and my Tivo is no longer just for decoration. I'm glad I took the risk and spent the $20, although I must say it would be nice if Instant Cake told you exactly what size the image should be when you download it so there is no confusion, as they only let you download it 3 times total.


----------

